# WSOF vs. Bellator on pay-per-view? One promotion lays down a crossover challenge



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> WSOF vs. Bellator on pay-per-view? One promotion lays down a crossover challenge
> 
> 
> By MMAjunkie Staff	January 6, 2014 3:00 pm @MMAjunkie
> ...



http://mmajunkie.com/2014/01/wsof-v...ne-promotion-lays-down-a-crossover-challenge/


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Would be very fun. I'd pay. I'd pick a 5-5 draw for the results of that potential line up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quinton Jackson vs Tyrone Spong


Wow....


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Quinton Jackson vs Tyrone Spong
> 
> 
> Wow....


I think Tyrone would finish Rampage unless Quinton utilized a diverse mixed arts game plan effectively, so good chance of Rampage being KO'd because he has not been doing a lot of that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea, i can't call it.... He might try to box, he might even catch Spong if he does. Or he might fight smart, even as he has been criticizing wrestlers for the last few years,


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh man this card would be amazing my picks would be 

•Quinton Jackson (BMMA) vs. *Tyrone Spong *(WSOF)
*•Anthony Johnson* (WSOF) vs. Attila Vegh (BMMA)
•Andrei Arlovski (WSOF) vs. *Vitaly Minakov *(BMMA)
•Eduardo Dantas (BMMA) vs. *Marlon Moraes* (WSOF)
•*Yushin Okami* (WSOF) vs. Alexander Shlemenko (BMMA)
•Douglas Lima (BMMA) vs. *Rousimar Palhares* (WSOF)
•*Michael Chandler (BMMA) or Eddie Alvarez *(BMMA) vs. Justin Gaethje (WSOF)
•*Georgi Karakhanyan *(WSOF) vs. Daniel Straus (BMMA)
•Jon Fitch (WSOF) vs. *Rick Hawn* (BMMA)
•*David Branch* (WSOF) vs. Brett Cooper (BMMA)


----------



## manowar (Feb 7, 2011)

Giggidy  As a fan , yeah , it sounds really cool , I hope it can get done.

And indeed if Rampage (like he so rarely does) would play a nice fluent *complete* mma game , he may have a good chance of beating spong given his limited mma experience for now. I've been so eager to see more of spong in mma...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The second thought on Aziz's move reeks of BS kinda. WSOF more then anything is a nuisance to BFC. Their talent pool is far more shallow and overall less talented, their only two champions are guys who were beaten out of BFC tournaments multiple times never seeing a finals, they occasionally land a prospect that might of otherwise of funneled to their promotion, they do not get any kind of decent TV ratings. BFC has no need to entertain WSOF and that is what makes Aziz's move shady because of the fickle false perceptions created in people about things like this.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't see WSOF having the lasting power of BFC. I wouldn't mind them allowing fighters to take fights in either organization but I'm not real big on straight up BFC vs WSOF card. But I wouldn't mind fighters having more options to stay active in either organization.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

OU said:


> wouldn't mind fighters having more options to stay active in either organization.


I think this would be cool, but the intentions here from WSOF seem a little odd.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Quinton Jackson vs Tyrone Spong
> 
> 
> Wow....


Spong would murder Rampage. 

Okami and Fitch ftw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LL said:


> Spong would murder Rampage.


I would be confident of that in a ring. I love Spong, but if Rampage wants to wrestle... he won't win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Yea, i can't call it.... He might try to box, he might even catch Spong if he does. Or he might fight smart, even as he has been criticizing wrestlers for the last few years,


Honestly when was the last time Rampage actually caught someone? Nevermind an elite striker. He'd need to push him against the fence like Machida for a winm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Honestly when was the last time Rampage actually caught someone? Nevermind an elite striker. He'd need to push him against the fence like Machida for a winm


Yea... Good point, Spong can be pretty loose defensively but on the other hand, Rampage couldn't even catch Ryan Bader.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm curious why they would feature Fitch and not Burkman when he just destroyed in a couple months ago. Small thing to notice I know, just crossed my mind.

Other than that, I like this card a lot... I'd pay for it, or at least go out to a bar that was hosting it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> I'm curious why they would feature Fitch and not Burkman when he just destroyed in a couple months ago. Small thing to notice I know, just crossed my mind.
> 
> Other than that, I like this card a lot... I'd pay for it, or at least go out to a bar that was hosting it.


Cause if your serious about doing it fitch is the more we'll known fighter


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/18/5323390/rampage-jackson-tyrone-spong-exchange-shots-on-twitter

Spong wants this fight, he's trying to wind Rampage up. Ramage won't resist trading with Spong, at least initially, and he'll lose that fight. If he thought Jones' leg kicks hurt, he's in for a surprise.

Fun little card.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rampage Jackson, Tyrone Spong exchange shots on Twitter*

I know the guy is not in the ufc anymore but thought this was interesting just to bad he didn't have this same energy in last two fight in the octagon!!

A relative harmless tweet from World Series of Fighting light heavyweight Tyrone Spong erupted into quite a Twitter war between Spong and Bellator light heavyweight Rampage Jackson on Saturday afternoon. Check it out below. (Warning: Some language NSFW).

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/18/5323390/rampage-jackson-tyrone-spong-exchange-shots-on-twitter


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a good exchange. I really couldn't say who would win. Never thought about this match up before. This would be a very good test to see where Tyrone is at.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> I think this would be cool, but the intentions here from WSOF seem a little odd.


This was pure showboating from WSOF. Did they really think that Bellator would take them up on it? No they didn't. They did it to make themselves look good and create some news in the world MMA community. Bellator are placed in a no win situation here. They stay quiet and they look like a weaker org than WSOF. They take them up on the challenge and any of their fighters get beat they look weaker than WSOF.

Clever on WSOF but it could backfire if Bellator actually did accept the challenge. Because then it would be on WSOF to ensure that it happened and contract negotiations would be a nightmare and probably preclude this from happening anyway.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

XFC have now jumped on the bandwagon...










:sarcastic07:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah it seemed far-fetched when WSOF threw down the challenge, I love XFC for what they've done for WMMA but them joining in on the challenge is ludicrous!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Obviously Anthony Johnson being involved on this proposed PPV isn't going to happen considering the fact that he was signed back to the UFC as a light heavyweight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah coz it was a sure thing all along


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly this whole thing is kind of ludicrous considering it would be for the number two spot. Also WSOF is pretty much a feeder into the UFC so them winning proves nothing. Not really a point.


----------

